# Canadian Trawlers



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I found this site very helpful, I am researching some Canadian trawlers that came from the UK. Most came in the 1950's and 1960's.

one was the Job Gouda, renamed the Zeta and the other is the Zelurey built by Firma Seymonsberger in Amsterdam 1958 as the Clara.


Thank You
Clarence


----------

